# Willard Bay just. . .



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

keeps getting better and better and better. I took one of my sons-in-law out today and my boat accounted for another 11 fish; 6 walleye and 5 wipers. Darn; this is habit forming. The water was like glass all day until around 2 or 2:30 and within 15 minutes, it was definitely time to get off the water. Other folks had the same idea as there were at least 6 boats stacked up around the cleaning station. If you have wanted to give Willard a shot, NOW would be the time to do that folks. It is absolutely on fire right now.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Do you mind if I ask what you were using? I'm going there on Monday. That lake is my nemesis, I always struggle there. Thanks


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm using 3" white curly tail plastics on a plain lead and white 1/4 oz. head, Rapala jointed shad type cranks, and an assortment of worm harnesses. I've been using 2 oz. bottom bouncers, downriggers set at 8 to 10 feet, and surface trolling. Boat speed (GPS) has been anywhere from 1.2 up to 3.0 mph. Slower speeds SEEM to work better for me and being closer to the bottom also seems to work better for me. I use real planer boards (not the kind you clip on your line ) but trolling straight off the back of the boat produces just as many hits, especially if working off the bottom of the lake. You can actually see some or all of some of the lures in my Willard porn post. Have fun at the zoo tomorrow if you go. :mrgreen:


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Took your advice and headed up to Willard with Bugchuker. I caught my first Wiper, a 21" Fatty that fought like a champ. We boated 25 or so fish and had a blast. Table fare was pretty good too!-------SS


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

WOW! great job guys! Ive never caught a wiper, but they sure look fun! thanks for sharing.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Looks like fun


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

so jealous, I am going to try Friday Night. my fingers are crossed. Like I said , I have never had good luck there.


----------

